# Temperature Digital Multimeters



## Doc (4/5/03)

I'm about to get a new multi-meter as my other one is end of life. So I will get one that does temperature too.

I've narrowed it down to two models

The one with a dedicated temp probe input here. 

The one with the PC RS-232 interface here.

What style of meters/probes do you guys use that could help me decide on which meter?

I guess my main concern is which one would be the easiest to get and use replacement probes for.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## kook (4/5/03)

Those are *indentical* to the Jaycar DMMs, even in price. Obviously all made at the same manufacturer and stamped with different brands 
Note though, jaycar has that first meter ($59.95) on special at the moment for $49.95 

I've got an autoranging meter the same brand as those and its fine. Lasted me a few years now, had no issues with it.


----------



## Doc (4/5/03)

Electus are the distribution arm of Jaycar.
Those are the retail prices, but I can get trade prices which are much nicer  
I'm leaning towards the one with the PC-interface, in case I want that functionality in the future.
Sound like a good brand then.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## PostModern (4/5/03)

I got this one when I started watercooling my PC. It is $30. I have no issues with it. the thermal probe is adequate and seems to be accurate to within half a degree or so. All I wanted was temp probe and I liked the continuity test buzzer 

But yeah, if I was to buy one now, I probably would get RS-232 capability, just so it's there


----------



## Doc (6/5/03)

Well I ordered the one with the RS-232 interface today. 
Now I can start working on the HERMS/RIMS integration using a TINI as the controller.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (8/5/03)

It arrived yesterday and looks the business.
I recommend ordering from Electus Distribution. They are fast and efficient.
Looking forward to trying it out on the next brew day. However the next AG brew day looks a few weeks off at the moment.

Cheers,
Doc


----------

